# SD Pheasants



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Just wanted to give SD a public Thank You!!

We just got back from a father-son Pheasant hunt in SD it was a great time with great hunting, wonderful hospitality, and perfect weather.

Thanks South Dakota!

Bob


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah np, bird numbers are WAY up this year, which is good cause i hate hunting when u see like 3 birds and shoot 1 time in a weekend.


----------

